# asking a girl out in your class



## reaal (Jul 15, 2011)

so there's this nice girl who has actually started conversations with me on a few occasions. she seems really nice and we are interested in the same things, shes an animal science major and im biology. she was telling me about how her new house this year is close to the weekly farmer's market, and how nice it is because she can walk there unlike last year. so my plan was to ask her if she would like to go to the farmer's market with me sometime.

the thing is i met her in my math class and we sit next to each other everyday. would it be weird asking a girl out in your class. i mean what if she says no, then it would be awkward everyday in math class. or what if we do go out and the date doesn't really work out, again i would see her everyday in math class and would feel awkward.

suggestions? im on the quarter system and we are currently in week 5 out of 10 weeks until i will probably never see her again unless i get her number or something. would it be wise to wait later and ask her out that way if something goes wrong i won't really see her much, or should i just do it right now and stop being a pussie haha?


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

This video actually offers really good advice.


----------



## reaal (Jul 15, 2011)

ya i've seen it


----------



## reaal (Jul 15, 2011)

anyone else ?


----------



## No more Elysium (Oct 13, 2012)

Perhaps you can ask her out in a more casual way? Not like a date or something, but just something friends will do together. Visiting the farmer's market sounds like just the thing for that. 

Have you ever visited that market before? If not, you could say how interested you are and if perhaps she can show you around sometime. If you focus on visiting the market rather than spending time with her a potential rejection will be less awkward. Though a real date might speed things up, visiting the market for the sake of visiting will get you to know her better, and vice versa.

Just take it easy


----------



## shnbwmn (Jul 13, 2012)

I'd say man up and take the chance. Like the guy above me said, treat it like a friendship at first. If you feel like the time is right, then perhaps take it a bit further. If you get to know her better then going on a date would be much easier, because you'll know more about and will feel comfortable around each other.

Good luck bro


----------



## reaal (Jul 15, 2011)

wont treating it like a friendship at first get me stuck in the friend zone ?


----------

